# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم حلق الشعر للمولود الانثى ؟

## علي الزيود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل حلق الشعر للمولود الانثى سنة ؟ وما هو الصحيح في الروايات الواردة في هذا الموضوع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى في مشروعية حلق شعر المولود إذا كان أنثى =على *قولين*: 
(1) القول الأول: أنَّ المشروع والمستحبَّ هو حلق شعر المولود ذكراً كان أوأنثى. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو مذهب المالكية، والشافعية، وقول بعض الحنابلة.
(2) القول الثاني: أنَّ المشروع والمستحبَّ هو حلق شعر المولود الذكر فقط دون الأنثى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو مذهب الحنابلة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  استدل أصحاب القول الأول بما يلي: 
1- احتجُّوا بعموم الأحاديث الواردة في استحباب حلق رأس المولود.
2- واستدلُّوا بحديث محمد بن علي بن الحسين قال: «وزنت فاطمة بنت رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  شعر حسن وحسين وزينب وأم كلثوم فتصدقت بزنة ذلك فضة» أخرجه مالك في الموطأ (2/501) ومن طريقه البيهقي في الكبرى (9/299) وأبوداود في المراسيل (380) من طريق جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه محمد بن علي بن الحسين به، وهو مرسلٌ! 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واستدل أصحاب القول الثاني بما يلي: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  احتجُّوا بقياس المولود الأنثى على المرأة، إذ يحرم على المرأة حلق شعرها، وذلك لأمور:
1- الإجماع على عدم جواز حلقهنَّ في الحج وإنما عليهن التقصير، ولو كان حلقهنَّ لشعورهنَّ يجوز لهنَّ لشرع في الحج.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن المنذر: "أجمعوا على ألا حلق على النساء، وإنما عليهن التقصير، ويكره لهن الحلق لأنه بدعة في حقهن، وفيه مثلة".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد وردت أحاديث دالة على ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منها: حديث ابن عباس ررر قال: قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : «ليس على النساء حلق، إنما على النساء التقصير».أخرجه أبو داود (1984) وغيره، وقد حسَّنه النووي في المجموع، وضعَّفه ابن القطان الفاسي، وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة (605).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومنها: حديث علي بن أبي طالب ررر قال: «نهى رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن تحلق المرأة رأسها». أخرجه الترمذي وغيره، من طريق خلاس بن عمرو عن علي بن أبي طالب ررر عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فذكره. ثم رواه الترمذي عن خلاس عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مرسلاً وقال: "هذا حديث فيه اضطراب". وضعَّفه الألباني في الضعيفة (678). 
2- واستدلُّوا من جهة النَّظر؛ فقالوا: إنَّ في حلق شعورهنَّ تشبه بالرجال، وهو حرام، فلا شك أنَّ الحالقة رأسها متشبهة بالرجال، لأن الحلق من صفاتهم الخاصة بهم دون الإناث عادة.
3- واستدلُّوا من جهة النَّظر أيضًا؛ فقالوا: إنَّه مثلة والمثلة لا تجوز، لأن شعر رأسها من أحسن أنواع جمالها وحلقه تقبيح لها وتشويه لخلقتها، كما يدركه الحس السليم، وعامة الذين يذكرون محاسن النساء في أشعارهم، وكلامهم مطبقون على أن شعر المرأة الأسود من أحسن زينتها لا نزاع في ذلك بينهم في جميع طبقاتهم وهو في أشعارهم مستفيض استفاضة يعلمها كل من له أدنى إلمام.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *مناقشة هذه الأدلة:* 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُجاب عن هذا القياس بأنَّه غير صحيح، لأنَّ هذه الحجج والأحاديث كلِّها على فرض صحَّتها واردةٌ في المرأة الكبيرة، والطفلة الرضيعة ليست مثلها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَا الكلام عن كونه مثلة فليس كذلك، إذ حلق شعر البنت المولودة سبب لتمام زينتها وتجميل وتقوية لشعرها، فحلقه فيه فائدةٌ لتقوية الشعر.

----------


## علي الزيود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يبارك فيك يا شيخ عدنان على هذا الرد

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. وفيك بارك، وحيَّاك وبيَّاك.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيهٌ: هذا بحثٌ قديمٌ، لكم غنمه وعليَّ غرمه..

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

بورك  فيك  وماذا  عن  لاحناف  في  هذه  المساله

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

وماذا عن إخراجها فضة فبعض أهل العلم يضعفونها

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

http://www.alifta.net/fatawa/fatawaD...eNo=1&BookID=3

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وماذا عن إخراجها فضة فبعض أهل العلم يضعفونها


نعم الراجح ضعفه .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> 3- واستدلُّوا من جهة النَّظر أيضًا؛ فقالوا: إنَّه مثلة والمثلة لا تجوز، لأن شعر رأسها من أحسن أنواع جمالها وحلقه تقبيح لها وتشويه لخلقتها، كما يدركه الحس السليم، وعامة الذين يذكرون محاسن النساء في أشعارهم، وكلامهم مطبقون على أن شعر المرأة الأسود من أحسن زينتها لا نزاع في ذلك بينهم في جميع طبقاتهم وهو في أشعارهم مستفيض استفاضة يعلمها كل من له أدنى إلمام.
> 
>  *مناقشة هذه الأدلة:* 
>  وأمَا الكلام عن كونه مثلة فليس كذلك، إذ حلق شعر البنت المولودة سبب لتمام زينتها وتجميل وتقوية لشعرها، فحلقه فيه فائدةٌ لتقوية الشعر.


قال ابن قدامة في المغني 1 / 104:
 ( ولا تختلف الرواية في كراهة حلق المرأة رأسها من غير ضرورة قال أبو موسى : برئ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصالقة والحالقة ) . متفق عليه ، وروى الخلال بإسناده عن قتادة عن عكرمة قال : نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تحلق المرأة رأسها ، قال الحسن : هي مثلة ) أي تغيير لخلق الله.اهــ

قلت : لكن الحديث لا يصح ، وقول : مثلة ، ليس مرفوعا ، بل من كلام الحسن موقوف عليه .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*هل من السنة حلق شعر المولودة*

----------

